# Take-Two: Physische Spiele werden schon bald aussterben



## AndreLinken (1. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Take-Two: Physische Spiele werden schon bald aussterben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Take-Two: Physische Spiele werden schon bald aussterben*


----------



## NForcer-SMC (1. Dezember 2017)

ich finde es blöd. Klar, man lädt sich das aus dem Netz, mit dem Code eh herunter, weil das mitunter schneller installiert ist, als per DVD, aber dennoch mag ich es, wenn ich eine Spielepackung mit Inhalt habe, und sei es eben nur diese DVD. Eine leere Packung (außer dem dort beinhalteten Code), ist irgendwie ziemlich blöd. Das ist wie mit Anleitungen. Früher gab es schöne, mitunter dicke, Anleitungen, bis diese alle getilgt worden sind und nur noch solche Minischnellstartanleitungen da drinnen sind oder gar nichts..


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2017)

Wie wichtig er euch ist, das sieht man ja bei den PC Versionen von NBA2k und WWE2k. Dort ist schon seit 2-3 Jahren nur noch ein Code in der Verpackung, sonst nichts mehr. Da lohnt es sich auch gar nicht mehr eine verpackte Version zu kaufen.

Gibt es dagegen richtig schöne Ladenversionen oder CEs, dann würde ich auch heute noch immer die Ladenversion vorziehen. Leider gibt es da aber immer weniger Gutes. So eine Hülle mit Code drin, braucht kein Mensch. Da kann ich es gleich in einem Keyshop kaufen und spare noch Geld dabei.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Dezember 2017)

Auf Konsole wird es noch lange Retail geben.

Am PC ist (echtes) Retail ja schon lange tot


----------



## MichaelG (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich wünschte mir die Zeit zurück, wo man im Laden eine richtige Retailversion bekommen hat. Wo in der Box z.B. ein Handbuch enthalten war, das man als solches auch bezeichnen konnte, wie z.B. in Gunship! (und nicht nur ein Zettel mit einer Epilepsie-Warnung und Steamcode drauf). Ein Handbuch was man gern in die Hand genommen hat und nachgelesen hat über Hintergründe etc. pp. Wo selbst in einfachen 08/15-Standardeditionen eine Map vom Spielegebiet enthalten war, wo selbst in Standardversionen ab und zu kleine andere Goodies dabei waren. Etwas was heute maximal in teuren CE enthalten ist (wenn überhaupt).

Heute packen viele Publisher nur noch einen Wisch mit einem Code in die Amaray-Box (Plants vs. Zombies) oder zusätzlich zwar eine Disc, aber wo nur der Steaminstaller drauf ist (MGS 5). Da braucht man sich über den Unwillen der Kunden über so eine Behandlung absolut nicht zu wundern. Mit einer solchen Releasepolitik macht man Retails natürlich selbst offensiv kaputt (gewollt) und braucht dem Kunden hierfür nicht die Schuld zuschieben. 

Mit entsprechend liebevoll gestalteten Retailversionen sähe das Kaufverhalten sicher anders aus.

Der nächste Schritt wird wohl sein die Kunden zum Streaming zu drängen (befürchte ich mal). Dann hat man als Publisher die 100%ige Kontrolle über die Game-Lifetime. Schöne neue Welt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Auf Konsole wird es noch lange Retail geben.


Auch dort wird sich frühzeitig das gleiche Bild ergeben. Wo Kosten eingespart werden können werden die Publisher nicht lange fackeln, gerade bei Konsolen. Jetzt wo diese auch kaum ohne Netzverbindung auskommen und mit dicken Festplatten versehen sind muss man doch auch hier fragen wozu noch Retail nötig ist.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Auf Konsole wird es noch lange Retail geben.
> 
> Am PC ist (echtes) Retail ja schon lange tot


denke auch.
seit ich wieder ne konsole hab, kaufe sogar ich mir wieder retail-spiele, was ich zuvor jahrelang nicht getan hab.

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zaepfle (1. Dezember 2017)

Im großen und ganzen hab ich ja nix dagegen wenn, wenn in Deutschland der Nötige Breitband ausbau mal in die Gänge kommen würde.
Hab mir z.b COD Infinite Warfare am WE gekauft, war grad sehr günstig ^^ für die 77.7GB muss ich 3 Tage Downloaden  ?(???)?
Solang ich nicht mehr als meine 3000 habe werde ich immer wenn möglich zu einer Physische  greifen.


----------



## Snorefury (1. Dezember 2017)

da lobe ich mir meine 1gbit die ich auf dem land habe


----------



## Cyberthom (1. Dezember 2017)

Das  wäre  für viele  mehr als schlecht..
Ein echter Datenträger mit seinem Spiel hat viele vorteile. 
Ruckzug so oft Deinstaliert und wieder Installiert wie man will. 
Patch Schutz! Ganz wichtig


----------



## nevermind85 (1. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Auf Konsole wird es noch lange Retail geben.
> 
> Am PC ist (echtes) Retail ja schon lange tot



Naja, das kommt natürlich darauf an, wie sich die Blu-Ray entwickelt. Gefühlt hinkt sie der DVD und auch der CD ewig hinterher, auch von der UHD-BR habe ich bisher nicht gehört, dass sie der Bringer ist. Es ist zwar Kaffesatz-Lesen, aber wenn man die Entwicklung ein wenig verfolgt, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die UHD-BR eines der letzen optischen Medien ist. Und ich glaube nicht, dass die Konsolen-Hersteller exklusiv auf veraltete Technik setzen werden.
Das es Retail (falls Du mit Retail physische Medien meinst) vorerst noch gibt ist klar. Ob das noch so lange bleiben wird, bezweifle ich aber.


----------



## Cyberthom (1. Dezember 2017)

gibt's es von Star Wars Battlefront 2 ein Blueray  Disk ?


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Dezember 2017)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> gibt's es von Star Wars Battlefront 2 ein Blueray  Disk ?



nur für die Konsolen PS4 und Xbox One, am PC gibts das Spiel nur als Download


----------



## MichaelG (1. Dezember 2017)

Naja die Filmindustrie wird wohl noch länger auf Datenträger setzen. Glaube nicht, daß dort das Streaming den Kauf der Bluray/DVD soo schnell zu 100% substituiert. Ergo muß bei steigenden Datenmengen (in Ferne 8K) auch die Datenmenge auf den Datenträgern steigen. UHD-Discs (4k) gibt es ja bereits.

Aber im Gamingbereich wurde ja schon beim PC erfolgreich der Umschwung von DVD auf Bluray "verpaßt". Bei den Konsolen wird wohl auch eine UHD-BD kommen (dann bei der PS5). Wie es da langfristig aussehen wird keine Ahnung.


----------



## Orzhov (1. Dezember 2017)

Das ist doch der gleiche Mensch der sagt das Lootboxen kein Glücksspiel sind und am Ende viele Spieler Lootboxen toll finden würden, weil sie "hochwertige Items" bekommen würden?


----------



## NOT-Meludan (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke nicht, dass Retail komplett aussterben wird. Der Anteil mag sicherlich zurückgehen, aber aussterben? Denke ich eher weniger.
Es gibt genug Leute die immer noch gerne etwas in der Hand haben oder zufällig beim stöbern im Laden darüber stolpern und und und...
Und es gibt genug Leute die nicht die dicke Internetleitung haben, die freuen sich, wenn das Spiel von der Disc installiert werden kann.
Die Kunden will man sicher nicht einfach so ausschließen.
Am Ende ist es auch nur eine Prognose, ob es so kommt oder nicht, wird die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## Jan8419 (1. Dezember 2017)

Kann ich verstehen. Ich habe mir seid ca 6 Jahren kein einziges Spiel mehr auf Disk gekauft. Wüsste nicht warum.  Die Spiele kosten in Geschäften einfach viel zu viel. Da greife ich lieber zur digitalen Version.


----------



## Austrogamer (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich kaufe derzeit nur noch Downloadversionen. Mag sein daß ich noch eine DVD kaufe, falls ich zufällig an einer Wühlbox vorbei komme oder so. Gute Handbücher gibts eh nicht mehr. Schlimmstenfalls muß ich einen Übernacht-Download laufen lassen, dafür bekomme ich das Programm aktuell gepatcht. Ich denke in zwei, drei Jahren ist der Retailmarkt für PCs am Sterben. Omi kauft noch Ponyhof für Weihnachten und das wars.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Dezember 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass Retail komplett aussterben wird. Der Anteil mag sicherlich zurückgehen, aber aussterben? Denke ich eher weniger.
> Es gibt genug Leute die immer noch gerne etwas in der Hand haben oder zufällig beim stöbern im Laden darüber stolpern und und und...



eben oder halt Leute die physische Spiele (und Filme/Serien) sammeln wie ich





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (1. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> eben oder halt Leute die physische Spiele (und Filme/Serien) sammeln wie ich



Okay, ich bin offiziell beeindruckt!
Ich gehöre auch zu der Sorte die gerne noch im Laden was kauft, ich stell mir gerne eine Box in den Schrank. Oder suche eine Collectors-Edition oder ähnliches, wenn es mir gefällt.
Ich zahle in Zukunft auch gerne "einen" Euro mehr, wenn ich dafür auch etwas für meinen Schrank bekomme.


----------



## WeeFilly (1. Dezember 2017)

Oder Leute, die ihre Spiele gerne nach Kaufdatum sortieren (und nicht wie Steam alphabetisch).


----------



## MichaelG (1. Dezember 2017)

Naja wenn der Publisher einen Titel blöd benennt findet man den 2. Teil einer Serie am Anfang der Steamliste und Teil 1 am Ende. Auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß. Aber nach Kaufdatum sortieren ist auch zumindestens "eigenwillig".


----------



## Solo-Joe (1. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> eben oder halt Leute die physische Spiele (und Filme/Serien) sammeln wie ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da bin ich wohl auch Sammler  

Abseits von wirklichen Lieblingsspielen (z.B. RDR und TW3) hat das bei Filmen allerdings zusätzlich einen wirklich pragmatischen Hintergrund:

Zwischen 1080p Amazon oder Netflix Stream und einer BluRay liegen einfach unglaubliche Welten. Mir nützt mein 3000€ 5.1 System auch nichts, wenn nicht eine ordentliche Tonspur vorliegt. Beim Bild mag man es (abgesehen vom Schwarzwert) eher verkraften.

Serien dagegen kann ich getrost ohne Soundbar oder Anlage unten beim Wohnzimmer TV schauen. Manche Serien sollte man auch lieber so schauen. Da habe ich schon so einiges erlebt, wo eine richtig gute Soundanlage mit der verkorksten Serientonspur nichts anfangen konnte. --> Auf TV ohne Soundanlage optimiert.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ich meine Sammlung fotografieren müßte.... 1900 DVD/Bluray Filme/Serien (ca.) und rund 800-1000 Games als Retail. Die habe ich zu 99% in Kartons verpackt (aus Platzgründen).


----------



## Wut-Gamer (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde gerne mehr Retail-Spiele kaufen, leider sind die zu 99% nicht DRM-frei und selbst wenn mir das nichts ausmachen würde, frage ich mich, was das soll, wenn ich dann an Tag 1 trotzdem 5 GB heruntertladen muss, damit das Ding überhaupt startet...


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja wenn der Publisher einen Titel blöd benennt findet man den 2. Teil einer Serie am Anfang der Steamliste und Teil 1 am Ende.



spontan fällt mir da *T*omb Raider und *R*ise of the Tomb Raider ein


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> spontan fällt mir da *T*omb Raider und *R*ise of the Tomb Raider ein



Ich sortiere in meiner physischen Sammlung auch nach Alphabet.
Allerdings lasse ich zusammengehörenden Serien auch zusammen stehen, selbst wenn Namen wie in diesem Fall auseinander liegen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich sortiere in meiner physischen Sammlung auch nach Alphabet.
> Allerdings lasse ich zusammengehörenden Serien auch zusammen stehen, selbst wenn Namen wie in diesem Fall auseinander liegen.


Macht auch mehr Sinn in der Ordnung. Bei festen Reihen sortiere ich allerdings nach Ersvheinungszeitpunkt, sprich von alt nach neu. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Macht auch mehr Sinn in der Ordnung. Bei festen Reihen sortiere ich allerdings nach Ersvheinungszeitpunkt, sprich von alt nach neu.



Ja, so meinte ich das auch.
Allgemein nach Alphabet, innerhalb der Reihe chronologisch.
Daher Tomb Raider vor Rise of the Tomb Raider.


----------



## Cyberthom (1. Dezember 2017)

Wenn es nur doch Digitale Spiele gibt, kaufe ich einfach keine mehr. Anderseits könnte die in meinen Augen Kriminelle Deutsche Politik  wie bei der  §GEZ§  auch bei Spiele als Medien zuschlagen und die Bürger Spiele  quasi aufs "Haus" oder Wohnung bringen 


Ich dachte Medien Zwang bzw die  Zwangssteuer  gibt's nur in Demokratien...


----------



## Cyberthom (1. Dezember 2017)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Ich kaufe derzeit nur noch Downloadversionen. Mag sein daß ich noch eine DVD kaufe, falls ich zufällig an einer Wühlbox vorbei komme oder so. Gute Handbücher gibts eh nicht mehr. Schlimmstenfalls muß ich einen Übernacht-Download laufen lassen, dafür bekomme ich das Programm aktuell gepatcht. Ich denke in zwei, drei Jahren ist der Retailmarkt für PCs am Sterben. Omi kauft noch Ponyhof für Weihnachten und das wars.



Hoffentlich dauert das noch ein paar Jahrzehnte   Ich hatte auch viel Digital gekauft.. Aber mittlerweile  aus den "Patch" Gründen will  davon nix mehr Wissen. Bei Bloodborne zb. wenn ich die Disk  installiere also die Version 1.0  Installiert mir das Programm sobald ich auch nur Online gehe ( trotz deaktivierte Funktion in den PS4 Menüs..) einfach die neueste Funktion. Das ist nicht unbedingt immer gut.
Denn Patchs können auch ein Programm Verschlimmbessern!  oder Gewisse dinge Sperren usw..  Da sehr oft bei Digitalen Version nicht Möglich ist gewisse Patch auszulassen Bin ich halt beim Spielen generft das ich mehre Spielstände auf den Sticks haben muß..
Gruß


----------



## Desotho (1. Dezember 2017)

Am PC kaufe ich mir schon lange keine physische Version mehr. Wozu? Um den Witz in Form einer DvD(!!!!) in der Packung zu finden? Da ist der Download Code wenigstens noch ehrlich.
Wären diese Datenträger am PC noch relevant hätten die Leute die passenden Laufwerke.
Und dann ist es ohnehin noch an Steam gebunden.

Bei Konsole hat man dann immer noch noch die Möglichkeit ein Spiel zu verleihen oder zu verkaufen und hat damit auch die einzige Möglichkeit abseits des offiziellen Stores. 

Aber wie der mann schreibt: Es ist keine Frage "Ob" sondern "wann".


----------



## WeeFilly (1. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich sortiere in meiner physischen Sammlung auch nach Alphabet.
> Allerdings lasse ich zusammengehörenden Serien auch zusammen stehen, selbst wenn Namen wie in diesem Fall auseinander liegen.



Filme nach Erscheinungsjahr, Spiele nach Kaufdatum (soweit möglich). Komme gut zurecht.


----------



## Enisra (1. Dezember 2017)

naja, jetzt müsste nur EA die Aussage machen, dann würde es einen Großen Aufstand geben


----------



## Cyberthom (1. Dezember 2017)

Danke für die Antwort. Finde Gut das ich mir später eine Disk für  meine PS4 holen kann. Aber nicht gut , das es für den PC keine Disk gibt! Naja  vielleicht kommt doch noch eine für den PC ( Glaube ich )


----------



## Cyberthom (1. Dezember 2017)

Desotho schrieb:


> Am PC kaufe ich mir schon lange keine physische Version mehr. Wozu? Um den Witz in Form einer DvD(!!!!) in der Packung zu finden? Da ist der Download Code wenigstens noch ehrlich.
> Wären diese Datenträger am PC noch relevant hätten die Leute die passenden Laufwerke.
> Und dann ist es ohnehin noch an Steam gebunden.
> 
> ...



Der einzige Grund eventuell für einen Onlinekauf ist der doofe Kopierschutz der nur die Ehrlichen Käufer  behindert weil der Datenträger im Laufwerk sein Muss. Was aber  Unsinn ist da man dies ja im  MS oder Sony  oder anderen Netzwerk / Account  Bibliotheken  ja verknüpft wird von daher Nervig und Unnötig.
gruß


----------



## TheQuestionPG (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke, der Mann liegt richtig. Da Datenträger, zumindest am PC, aber auch zunehmend auf Konsolen funktionell obsolet sind (DRM, Day-one-Patches usw. sei gedankt), ändert sich nicht mehr viel am momentanen Zustand. Das Problem nämlich fing schon viel früher an.
Soll mir daher recht sein, ich zahle unter solchen Umständen ohnehin allerhöchstens die Hälfte dessen, was ich in den 90ern für ein Spiel gezahlt habe, und ich meine den Nennwert dessen. 
Mir wären Spiele zwar viel mehr wert, aber ich wiederhole mich, nicht unter heutigen Umständen.


----------



## TheQuestionPG (1. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> eben oder halt Leute die physische Spiele (und Filme/Serien) sammeln wie ich



Respekt! Da kann meine Sammlung, auf die ich durchaus stolz bin, auch nicht mithalten. Ach, ich glaube, es werden weder zu Deiner noch zu meiner Sammlung allzuviele Spiele dazustoßen können, zumindest die zukünftigen nicht.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (1. Dezember 2017)

Solo-Joe schrieb:


> Abseits von wirklichen Lieblingsspielen (z.B. RDR und TW3) hat das bei Filmen allerdings zusätzlich einen wirklich pragmatischen Hintergrund:
> 
> Zwischen 1080p Amazon oder Netflix Stream und einer BluRay liegen einfach unglaubliche Welten. Mir nützt mein 3000€ 5.1 System auch nichts, wenn nicht eine ordentliche Tonspur vorliegt. Beim Bild mag man es (abgesehen vom Schwarzwert) eher verkraften.
> 
> Serien dagegen kann ich getrost ohne Soundbar oder Anlage unten beim Wohnzimmer TV schauen. Manche Serien sollte man auch lieber so schauen. Da habe ich schon so einiges erlebt, wo eine richtig gute Soundanlage mit der verkorksten Serientonspur nichts anfangen konnte. --> Auf TV ohne Soundanlage optimiert.



DANKE!!! Endlich mal noch jemand der das genauso sieht!
Deswegen stehe ich dem aussterben von Videotheken und dem jüngst einstellen von Lovefilm sehr kritisch entgegen. 
Ton/Klang ist so wichtig, weil dadurch Emotionen transportiert werden. Jeder, der das nicht glaubt soll einfach mal einen Horrorfilm mit abgeschaltetem Ton schauen. Nur noch halb so gruselig.


----------



## McDrake (1. Dezember 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass Retail komplett aussterben wird. Der Anteil mag sicherlich zurückgehen, aber aussterben? Denke ich eher weniger.
> Es gibt genug Leute die immer noch gerne etwas in der Hand haben oder zufällig beim stöbern im Laden darüber stolpern und und und...
> .


Ich habe zehn Jahre im Retail (Filme/Games) gearbeitet. Und der Trend ist halt schon spürbar. Denn der Aufwand, solche Produkte zu bewirtschaften welche dazu eine verhältnismässig niedrige Marge hat, ist ziemlich hoch. Irgendwann komnt der Punkt, bei dem man Aufgrund des Aufwandes kein brietes Sortiment mehr fahren kann. Wenn dies der Fall ist, fällt das "Spezielle" eines stationären Ladens weg. Wenn dann nur noch Mainstream angeboten wird, fragt sich der Kunde (zurecht): Was soll ich hie?
Preise höher,  nix spezielles....kann ich auch online haben.

Zum Thema CE: Machens sich die Publisher auch einfach. Meist gibts darauf kein Rückgaberecht. Also von Retail zurück. Risiko trägt alleine das Geschäflt. Ziemliches Börsenspiel, da man nicht weiss, wie limitiert die Teile sind, wenn man ein paar Monate vor Release bestelken muss.


----------



## Celerex (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich glaube, ich habe schon seit bestimmt über 5 Jahren kein Spiel oder keinen Film mehr retail gekauft. Auch mein Freundes-/Spielerkreis kauft i.d.R. alle Spiele nur noch digital.
Die einzige Ausnahme bildet bei mir die PS4, da die Spiele dort so dermaßen teuer sind, dass sich sie meist nach dem Durchspielen wieder verkaufe. Da bietet sich natürlich nur Retail an. 

Von dem her ist Retail mMn schon lange ein sinkendes Schiff. Ich weine dem auch nicht nach, die Schachteln stehen oder liegen eh nur herum und nehmen Platz weg.


----------



## shaboo (1. Dezember 2017)

So lange ich kein vernünftiges Internet hatte, war ich Retail auch sehr zugetan, aber seit ich endlich 50 MBit daheim habe, bin ich heilfroh, auf diesen überflüssigen Verpackungs- und Hüllenkram verzichten zu können.

Sämtliche Vorteile, die Retail früher mal hatte (es gab Beilagen und Goodies; man musste nichts herunterladen, sondern konnte alles von Disc installieren; es gab eventuell einen Kopierschutz, aber noch keine Accountbindung und damit auch kein DRM), haben sich mittlerweile sowieso in Luft aufgelöst, also kann man physische Formate auch gleich ganz beerdigen. So gut wie jeder, der es kann, verzichtet heute eh schon darauf. Auf dem Musikmarkt sieht's ja genauso aus: Musik-CDs haben praktisch nur noch in Deutschland und Japan relevante (und auch dort stark schrumpfende) Marktanteile, während der Rest der Welt auch hier bereits nahezu ausschließlich streamt und downloadet.

Physische Sammlerobjekte wird's immer geben. Auf dem Musikmarkt wird das ganz viel Vinyl sein, das sich als Nische mittlerweile fest etabliert hat, während die DVDs in PC-Collector's Editions irgendwann durch USB-Sticks (oder eventuell auch BDs oder eben auch nur Downloadcodes) ersetzt werden, aber das werden immer nur kleine, hochpreisige Auflagen sein.

Ich kaufe mittlerweile am liebsten bei GOG, wo das Beste aus beiden Welten vereint wird: bequemer Zugriff per Download, komplett DRM-frei und gelegentlich zumindest digitale Goodies und Zusatzinhalte. Das Einzige, was hier gelegentlich nervt, ist, dass anscheinend einige Entwickler/Publisher bei der Patch-Versorgung Steam klar bevorteilen, so dass Patches auf GOG später oder im schlimmsten Falle gar nicht kommen, aber das bleiben Gott sei Dank  Ausnahmen.

Klar habe ich auch noch ein paar schöne Retail-Boxen daheim (GTA SA & VC, diverse HOMM, Mafia 1-CE), die ich auch nicht entsorgen werde und die mich ewig an die guten alten Retail-Zeiten erinnern werden, aber innerlich habe ich mit der "neuen Ära" mittlerweile meinen Frieden geschlossen.


----------



## Gemar (1. Dezember 2017)

Gääähn! Der PC ist tod, es lebe der PC!
Und in 25 Jahren sind Retail-Spiele wieder der letzte Schrei!
Sry, aber bei solchen Vorhersagen höre ich nur müdes PR-Analysten-BlaBla.

Klar sind die digitalen Spiele auf dem Vormarsch, trotz Nachteile wird es ständigst beworben und zudem werden den Retail-Spielen von den Publishern die Grundlagen der Vorteile genommen.
Was bringt eine Retail-Version, wenn sich darin nur ein Fake-Papier-Rohling befindet und ein Key mit dem man das Spiel so oder so digital an einem Account aktivieren und Downloaden muß?

Keiner weiß, wie es wäre, falls die Retail Spiele ihr Vorteile behalten würden. Nämlich die Unabhängigkeit einer Platform und einer Breitbandverbindung. Von Disk ist ein Spiel wesentlich schneller gestartet oder sogar installiert. Zudem kann man es einfach verschenken oder verkaufen. Immer noch ein großer Vorteil bei teuren Konsolen-Titeln.

Ich habe auf der PS3 nur Retail Spiele und bei der PS4 wird es kaum anders sein. Zudem freue ich mich auf die Switch-Cartridges.


----------



## Batze (1. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Auf Konsole wird es noch lange Retail geben.
> 
> Am PC ist (echtes) Retail ja schon lange tot



Ohne dieses beschissene DRM wäre Retail wohl immer noch weit vor Digital verkauf. 
Und bei den Konsolen, also ich würde mich da nicht so verlassen, schon bei der letzten Konsole Generation wollte MS DRM einführen. Und lange wird es nicht mehr dauern bis auch Sony den Druck der Publisher nichts mehr entgegen zu setzen hat. Und mit DRM kann man dann ganz auf Digital setzen. Nicht jetzt, eventuell auch nicht die nächste Konsolen Generation, aber es wird kommen und weil man ja jetzt genug Erfahrung mit dem ganzem Mist gesammelt hat wird das dann schneller gehen als beim PC und auch ganz schnell mit dem PC gleichziehen.


----------



## Y0SHi (1. Dezember 2017)

ich habe schon seit eltichen jahren kein optisches laufwerk mehr im pc und benötige auch keines.
spiele kauft man da sowieso bei steam und software als download beim hersteller oder eben wo anders.

auf der konsole habe ich noch fast ausschließlich retail games, aber das hat langfristig auch keinen sinn, da die patches dutzende gigabyte ausmachen.
doom hat bei mir auf der ps4 bislang an die 50 gb an updates gezogen. das ist doch ein witz!

einzig der DRM freie retailmarkt verleitet mich noch zum kauf von retail ps4 spielen.



> Auf Konsole wird es noch lange Retail geben.



zu erst die blue ray installieren und dann noch x-GB an patches saugen. echt sinnvoll... 
sollten da vielleicht mal eine option einführen, dass man ggf. gleich das ganze game bei sony lädt sobald man die BR eingelegt hat.

man bekommt auf der konsole ja nur noch alpha-müll auf scheibe gepresst. teils mit echt heftigen bugs ohne patch.
ohne internetanschluss kann man heutige konsolen knicken.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (1. Dezember 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich habe zehn Jahre im Retail (Filme/Games) gearbeitet. Und der Trend ist halt schon spürbar. Denn der Aufwand, solche Produkte zu bewirtschaften welche dazu eine verhältnismässig niedrige Marge hat, ist ziemlich hoch. Irgendwann komnt der Punkt, bei dem man Aufgrund des Aufwandes kein brietes Sortiment mehr fahren kann. Wenn dies der Fall ist, fällt das "Spezielle" eines stationären Ladens weg. Wenn dann nur noch Mainstream angeboten wird, fragt sich der Kunde (zurecht): Was soll ich hie?
> Preise höher,  nix spezielles....kann ich auch online haben.
> 
> Zum Thema CE: Machens sich die Publisher auch einfach. Meist gibts darauf kein Rückgaberecht. Also von Retail zurück. Risiko trägt alleine das Geschäflt. Ziemliches Börsenspiel, da man nicht weiss, wie limitiert die Teile sind, wenn man ein paar Monate vor Release bestelken muss.



Das ist wohl durchaus korrekt. Zumindest GameStop ist in Sachen PC-Spielen inzwischen fast irrelevant. Dort geht es nur um Konsolen zu 95%.
Die stationären Läden werden wohl größtenteils verschwinden, das kann man schlecht leugnen, aber einen Platz dafür wird es immer geben.
Und sei es als Online-Handel. Wie gesagt, für physische Versionen zahle ich auch gerne mal einen Euro oben drauf. Es wird wohl nicht mehr Standard sein physisch zu verkaufen, aber die Option dafür wird es auch in Zukunft sicherlich geben.
Bei physischen Versionen kommt es auch darauf an, was der Publisher damit macht. Bei The Witcher 3 gab es z.B. Gwent als physisches Spiel oben drauf. Solche kleinen Extras kommt beim Kunden immer gut an.


----------



## huenni87 (1. Dezember 2017)

Also auf der Konsole kaufe ich alles als Retail. Einfach weil es geht. Gäbe es die Form noch am PC (mit BluRay) würde ich auch da Retail kaufen, auch wenn ich mittlerweile auch schnelles Internet habe.


----------



## Schalkmund (1. Dezember 2017)

Ok in 20 Jahren keine Retail Games mehr, dass ist jetzt nicht so unrealistisch. Wäre halt bloß blöd für Key-Käufer woher kommen dann die günstigen Keys wenn keine Spiele mehr in Packungen im Osten oder Asien verkauft werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2017)

Was in 20 Jahren ist, das weiß niemand. Es braucht doch nur mal eine der großen Plattformen futsch gehen und die Spiele sind weg. Ich glaube, da kann sowas schnell auch mal umschwingen  Eine Frage, die ich mir stelle: Sparen die Entwickler denn da wirklich kosten, wenn sie so auf online setzen? Ich meine, die ganzen Server die da immer laufen müssen. Du brauchst viel mehr Support, die sich um die Leute kümmern. Früher konntest du das ja einfach auf die Geschäfte abschieben  Da frage ich mich wirklich, ob das tatsächlich billiger ist.

Eine Sache frage ich mich auch: Hier schreiben ja manche, dass sie gar kein Laufwerk mehr haben: Was macht ihr da eigentlich mit euren alten Spielen auf CD / DVD? 

Und wenn ich Lox Spielesammlung sehe, dann bekommt man irgendwie wieder Lust mehr Ladenversionen zu kaufen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Dezember 2017)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> zu erst die blue ray installieren und dann noch x-GB an patches saugen. echt sinnvoll...



Sinnvoller und schneller als das gesamte Spiel runter zu laden.
Ich hab diese Woche wieder mit Witcher 3 angefangen. Es war nicht mehr auf meiner PS4 installiert.
Dank Disc konnte ich nach meiner Entscheidung deutlich schneller loslegen.
Klar musste ich erstmal 10-12GB Patches runterladen. Fertig installiert ist das Spiel aber 70GB groß.
Hätte ich das komplett erstmal saugen müssen, wäre mir die Lust wieder mit dem Spiel anzufangen wahrscheinlich schon beim Warten wieder vergangen.


----------



## Jens238 (2. Dezember 2017)

In meinen Augen gibt es nur einen Grund für die Publisher die Retail Games aussterben zu lassen... Den Gebrauchtmarkt von Spielen zu eliminieren.
Am PC haben sie es durch DRM und Plattformbindung ja schon geschafft.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Dezember 2017)

Der PC-Gebrauchtspielemarkt ist bereits seit einigen Jahren tot. Das ist klar. Die Einstellung von Retails braucht man nicht dazu. Trotz Retails im PC-Gamingbereich kann man kein (PC)-Spiel mehr gebraucht veräußern, weil man dazu den entsprechenden Account verkaufen müßte (was jedoch gegen die offiziellen Steam-Richtlinien verstößt). D.h. wenn Steam das ganze mitbekommt, kriegt man von Steam eine auf den Deckel. Würde man auf den Konsolen so wie beim PC eine Klientbindung für die Spiele einführen (Steam, Origin, Uplay, Blizzard) wäre der Effekt defacto der gleiche.

Die Gründe dafür, Retails generell aussterben zu lassen sind imho komplett andere, teils perfidere in meinen Augen. 

1. Man möchte sich die Kosten für Logistik, Transport, Verpackung, Datenträger, Codezettel, die Zwischenstufe Einzelhandel alles mit einem Schlag einsparen, aber vom Endkunden das gleiche Geld oder mehr kassieren (soweit vielleicht noch nachvollziehbar wenn auch als Kunde ärgerlich, weil es ja mal früher so ungefähr hieß wer digital kauft bekommt die finanziellen Ersparnisse "angerechnet". D.h. Digitalversionen wären billiger als Retail). Das gilt aber zumindestens nicht am Day1. Durch die Sales hingegen kommt das ganze hingegen früher oder später.

2. Man möchte die Kunden zu rein digitalen Content drängen um dann im 2. Schritt irgendwann einmal das Produkt nur noch zu streamen. Dann hat man als Publisher die 100%ige Kontrolle über die Lifetime des Produktes. Was bei einem Verkauf einer Retail nicht der Fall ist. Die bekommt man dann mit No-CD-Cracks oder Mods später immer mal wieder zum laufen. Möchte man ein Spiel X z.B. in 10 Jahren nochmal spielen ? Dumm gelaufen. Wird nicht mehr gestreamt oder man kauft das Spiel neu als Remastered. Da liegt der Hase als erstes begraben.

3. Hinzu kommt bei rein digitaler Ware kann man den Kunden irgendwann in ein Abo-Modell zwängen wie es EA wohl mittelfristig mit den Sportserien plant. Nach dem Motto bezahle gefälligst im Jahr x EUR oder Du kannst FIFA nicht mehr spielen (egal ob Du die Vorjahresversion bereits gekauft hast, die funktioniert dann trotzdem nicht mehr). Weil FIFA dann im Abomodell alá Office 365 läuft und jährlich nur Datenbankupdates und wenige Features dazukommen. Eine Alternative (nur der Kauf von FIFA 2020 z.B.) gibt es dann nicht mehr. Und man bei einem Abo-Storno komplett leer ausgeht. Nicht mal den alten Stand kann man dann wahrscheinlich zocken. Trotzdem man jahrelang bis zum Status X bezahlt hat.

Das Konstrukt denke ich ist der eigentliche Hintergrund hinter der Geschichte.


----------



## schweibi (2. Dezember 2017)

Datenträger kriegt man ja auch im Retail (zumindest für PC) kaum noch. Es ist zwar noch die Hülle einer DISC, aber darin befindet sich nur noch "Anleitung" und ein Code für die jeweilige Plattform. Eine riesige Ressourcenverschwendung und unfassbare Umweltverschmutzung, letztlich könnten die Spiele genausogut in einer Streichholzschachtel verkauft werden. Und bei meiner DSL-Leitung (eine stärkere ist bei uns im Haus aktuell leider noch nicht möglich) dauert das saugen der Daten dann gleich mal einen ganzen Tag. Mit Datenträger ließe sich das ganze zumindest auf Updates reduzieren. Nachdem man die aber wie gesagt eh kaum noch bekommt, kauf ich mir meine Games lieber gleich Online.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Dezember 2017)

Die Logik hinter einer Version mit der Box wo nur ein Code drin ist begreife ich auch nicht vollends. Vielleicht will man damit die Käufer "fangen" die das Produkt durch Zufall im Mediamarkt rumliegen sehen und zugreifen, weil sie glauben die physische Version zu kaufen. Und das Auge (Verpackung) kauft ja mit. Aber als "Retail" sehe ich diese Versionen trotz physisch vorhandener Verpackung nicht an. Es ist halt eine Digitalversion die sich als Pseudo-Retail hinstellt.


----------



## Batze (2. Dezember 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ok in 20 Jahren keine Retail Games mehr, dass ist jetzt nicht so unrealistisch. Wäre halt bloß blöd für Key-Käufer woher kommen dann die günstigen Keys wenn keine Spiele mehr in Packungen im Osten oder Asien verkauft werden.


Auch Retail gibt es mehr Angebote als man denkt. Aber Unsereins geht kaum noch in ein Geschäft weil er denkt Digi ist alles billiger.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Logik hinter einer Version mit der Box wo nur ein Code drin ist begreife ich auch nicht vollends. Vielleicht will man damit die Käufer "fangen" die das Produkt durch Zufall im Mediamarkt rumliegen sehen und zugreifen, weil sie glauben die physische Version zu kaufen. Und das Auge (Verpackung) kauft ja mit. Aber als "Retail" sehe ich diese Versionen trotz physisch vorhandener Verpackung nicht an. Es ist halt eine Digitalversion die sich als Pseudo-Retail hinstellt.


Psycho Werbung. Mehr ist es nicht. Schau dir die Sprüche der Publisher an, dann weißt du bescheid. Alles eine riesen Große Verarsche um uns da hin zu leiten wo sie es hin haben wollen. Und auch die Magazine, auch hier PCG spielen fröhlich mit.


----------



## Worrel (2. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ... oder Du kannst FIFA nicht mehr spielen (egal ob Du die Vorjahresversion bereits gekauft hast, die funktioniert dann trotzdem nicht mehr).


Wenn du die Vorjahres Version noch ohne entsprechende Eula gekauft hast, kann und darf der Hersteller dir nicht verbieten oder gar verweigern, das Spiel spielen zu können.


----------



## Worrel (2. Dezember 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Psycho Werbung. Mehr ist es nicht. Schau dir die Sprüche der Publisher an, dann weißt du bescheid. Alles eine riesen Große Verarsche um uns da hin zu leiten wo sie es hin haben wollen. Und auch die Magazine, auch hier PCG spielen fröhlich mit.


Also ich hab hier noch nie einen Satz gelesen wie _"Holt euch das Spiel, denn es hat eine Verpackung!!!111elf"_


----------



## MichaelG (2. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn du die Vorjahres Version noch ohne entsprechende Eula gekauft hast, kann und darf der Hersteller dir nicht verbieten oder gar verweigern, das Spiel spielen zu können.



Es geht zum Zeitpunkt ab dem das Abo „greift“. Klar funktioniert FIFA 18 weiterhin. Ist ja nicht im Abofenster.

Beginnt EA aber (mal ein fiktives Beispiel) ab FIFA 20 mit dem Abo-System und man steigt 2025 aus funktioniert FIFA 25 nicht und auch kein FIFA 20-24. Obwohl diese Versionen im Abo bereits finanziert wurden. Das ist damit gemeint. Wie bei Office 365.

Dächte das war klar.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2017)

doppelpost (schon wieder?)


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Logik hinter einer Version mit der Box wo nur ein Code drin ist begreife ich auch nicht vollends.



mir schon: damit man wenigstens irgendwas als geschenk in der hand hat. videospiele liegen nunmal zuhauf unterm weihnachtsbaum etc. alleine das ist imo ein gutes argument pro retail.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Dezember 2017)

Das hatte ich jetzt nicht im Fokus. Stimmt. Auch wenn ich das ganze trotzdem für relativ sinnfrei halte wenn in der Box nur der Code steckt. Da kann man ja gleich eine Guthabenkarte für Steam oder Amazon verschenken (z.B.). Jetzt müßte nur noch EA und Ubisoft für ihre Clients (gedruckte) Guthabenkarten im MM und Co. anbieten. Das ist imho noch eine Marktlücke.


----------



## shaboo (2. Dezember 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eine Sache frage ich mich auch: Hier schreiben ja manche, dass sie gar kein Laufwerk mehr haben: Was macht ihr da eigentlich mit euren alten Spielen auf CD / DVD?


Sofern Du diese Spiele nicht sowieso für einen Appel und 'n Ei irgendwann noch mal in einem Sale bei Steam und Co. kaufst, ziehst Du einfach Images von den CDs/DVDs und nutzt dann halt die statt der Original-CDs. Gelegentlich braucht's vielleicht mal einen Crack, um so spielen zu können, aber das ist ja in der Regel kein Problem.

Die Images all dieser Spiele lassen sich nicht nur wunderbar auf externen HDs archivieren (zusammen mit passenden Patches, Mod, Guides, alten Saves etc.), sondern haben auch den Vorteil, dass sich ein Spiel von einem Image deutlich schneller installieren lässt als von einem optischen Medium.


----------



## Cyberthom (2. Dezember 2017)

Erinnert ihr euch noch an die Genial gemachte PR Demo PT ?
Ja und auf einmal war sie weg...   So kann es mit jedem Digital erworbenen Titel gehen.. Und was nützt Klagen.  Recht haben und sein Recht ( Menschenrecht bekommen sind was ganz anderes...
Also Datenträger haben doch mehr Vorteile.


----------



## Schalkmund (2. Dezember 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Auch Retail gibt es mehr Angebote als man denkt. Aber Unsereins geht kaum noch in ein Geschäft weil er denkt Digi ist alles billiger.


Ja gut, die goldenen Zeiten des Imports/Key-Handels sind eh vorbei, wo man da Neuveröffentlichungen teils für unter 20€ bekommen konnte.  Mittlerweile zahlt man für frische Releases auch um die 40€ bei Key-Shops, da kann es durchaus sein das irgendein Mediamarkt oder Saturn es fast genau so günstig hat, aber man halt nicht deutschlandweit alle Aktions-Preise auf dem Schirm bzw. die Erreichbarkeit ist nicht immer gegeben.


----------



## Batze (2. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also ich hab hier noch nie einen Satz gelesen wie _"Holt euch das Spiel, denn es hat eine Verpackung!!!111elf"_



Nun ja, das sagt auch niemand so direkt. Wie ich sagte Psycho Werbung, das heißt es ist versteckt in der Werbe Botschaft. Niemand würde das so rausposaunen wie du es da bringst, das wäre zu offensichtlich.
Aber wenn du das noch nicht begriffen hast, ok, dann gehörst du wohl zu den Lemmingen die eben genau auf solche Werbung reinfallen und auch greifbar sind. Darauf beruht doch das ganze System.


----------



## Cyberthom (2. Dezember 2017)

Diesen Beschiss mache ich nicht mit.  Kaufe mir noch  gut 2 dutzend Spiele auf Disk und 
 Genieße meine Spiele einfach Offline ohne Patchs etc..   Die Programme sind doch  bei den großen AAA Produzenten oft einfach Trickserei und Betrug am Kunden.   Wenn meine  Reflexe künstlich in Spielen 
einer Code Umformatierung  Unterliegen  wo Quasi eine  Eingabe bis auf das 5 fache künstlich reduziert wird ( eine Eingabe der R2 Taste hat Normalerweise nur ein paar Millisekunden Verzögerung  bis zur Aktion) Wenn für diese aber 5 mal eine Eingabe erfolgen muss bis die Aktion ausgeführt wird ist das schon mehr als Seltsam.. ( Bloodborne zb...)  Und es brauch mir keiner mit Defekten Kontroller kommen oder anderen Ausreden..  Alles Getestet   Die Heutigen Spiele sind oft Polymorph  was ein normalerweise zu erwartender Code in der  jeweiligen Situation der alten Spiele als Standard  und auch logischerweise  als Faire Wiederholung  Standard war.  Man würde keine Olympische Disziplin als Legitim erachten die zb.  Bei Stabhochsprung die Messlatte während des Sprungs Dynamisch nach oben verschieben würde  genau das Passiert aber bei einigen Spielen  Was natürlich auch die Trophäen Liste als Absurd  darlegt. Und das Passt genau zum Thema weil genau dies bei einigen zu Ansporn und Geldausgabe verleiten soll. Da wird ein Platin System aufgebaut das nicht Faire ist  Aber genau solches bei den Spielern Suggerieren soll.. Also Ich werde solche Hersteller mit einem Bann belegen Vom 

Hersteller von Blootborne kaufe ich zb kein Spiel mehr!  Auch von dem PT Demo Löscher  kaufe ich kein Spiel und habe es nicht mal angezockt als es Kostenlos im Sony Plus angebot war. 
Da möchte ich  Konsequent bleiben!


----------



## Spiritogre (2. Dezember 2017)

shaboo schrieb:


> Sofern Du diese Spiele nicht sowieso für einen Appel und 'n Ei irgendwann noch mal in einem Sale bei Steam und Co. kaufst, ziehst Du einfach Images von den CDs/DVDs und nutzt dann halt die statt der Original-CDs. Gelegentlich braucht's vielleicht mal einen Crack, um so spielen zu können, aber das ist ja in der Regel kein Problem.
> 
> Die Images all dieser Spiele lassen sich nicht nur wunderbar auf externen HDs archivieren (zusammen mit passenden Patches, Mod, Guides, alten Saves etc.), sondern haben auch den Vorteil, dass sich ein Spiel von einem Image deutlich schneller installieren lässt als von einem optischen Medium.



Ja sicher, ich schaffe es ja nich mal meine ganzen Audio CDs zu rippen (von den alten Schallplatten mal ganz abgesehen). 
Und da soll ich mir einen Stapel (externe) Festplatten kaufen und da meine 2000 irgendwas PC Spiele CDs und DVDs händisch raufkopieren und verwalten / pflegen? Da bin ich bis zur Rente mit beschäftigt. Ich habe aber anderes zu tun, etwa zocken.

Also ich habe noch ein DVD Laufwerk im Rechner, benutze es zwar selten aber gelegentlich brauche ich es, und sei es um hin und wieder einen Film auf DVD zu schauen (habe bestimmt 500 Film DVDs hier liegen und die sehe ich auch nicht ein, die in den Altmüll zu tun, bloß weil danach BR und jetzt UHD BR aktuell ist und in fünf Jahren ist eh wieder was anderes). 

Auch kriege ich gelegentlich durchaus noch mal Anwendungssoftware auf CD. Und ca. einmal im Jahr brenne ich mir eine neue MP3 CD für das Auto mit den Liedern des Jahres, mein Autoradio hat leider kein USB. (Beim nächsten Auto in ein paar Jahren werde ich aber drauf achten).



Theme Retailspiele: Ist alles eine Sache des Preises. Der Konsolenmarkt (sowie Game Stop) lebt stark davon, dass Leute Day 1 ein Retailspiel kaufen und dann ein paar Tage später mit wenig Verlust wieder verkaufen und so effektiv vielleicht nur 10 bis 20 Euro für das Spiel gezahlt zu haben. 
Wenn die Publisher das unterbinden, dann wird der ganze Konsolenmarkt zusammenbrechen. Denn statt fünf Spiele können sie nur noch eines verkaufen. 
Der PC Markt lebt letztlich inzwischen auch hauptsächlich durch die Sales. 

Wobei ich es durchaus sehe, dass die Onlinestores der Konsolen immer interessanter werden. Retail kaufe ich gebrauchte Konsolenspiele meist zwischen 10 und 25 Euro. Aber auch im PSN oder sogar Nintendo eShop (da allerdings sehr selten und nur sehr wenige Titel) und natürlich bei Microsoft gibt es eben digitale Sales, ähnlich den Steam Sales, wo die Games oftmals weniger als gebrauchte Retailspiele kosten und dann lohnt es sich digital zu kaufen. Ich hätte vor zwei Jahren nicht gedacht, dass ich mal Konsolenspiele digital kaufe, inzwischen mache ich das regelmäßig. 

Natürlich ist die Gefahr, wenn der Retailmarkt ausgetrocknet ist, dann gibt es keine Sales auf Konsole mehr. Dann kann man nur hoffen, dass sie den Einbruch merken weil alle zum PC wechseln. 


Streaming sehe ich in den nächsten zehn bis 20 Jahren aber nicht als Option. Aktuell sind wir bei 4k mit 60FPS in fünf bis zehn Jahren sicher bei 6k - 8k, vielleicht sogar auch bei noch mehr FPS. Selbst wenn die ganze Welt irgendwann mit 100MBit Leitungen versorgt ist, werden die dann auch nicht mehr reichen. Dazu kommen Inputlag und ähnliches, gerade im kompetitiven Bereich undenkbar. 
Außerdem, wer soll das Streaming bezahlen? Wenn ich zuhause eine GF 1080 habe und die Leistung und Qualität auch als Stream verlange, dann muss der Anbieter nur für mich in der Zeit eben diese Leistung vorhalten. Sicher zocke ich nicht 24/7 aber gespielt wird zu Stoßzeiten, wo sich dann eben nicht fünf Spieler am Tag eine "Grafikkarte" teilen können. Dazu kommt beim Anbieter, Strom und Wartung. Da ist man dann im Monat locker auf 50 Euro Gebühr.

Ich sehe Spielestreaming also als absolute Nische, für Leute die mal zwei, drei Monate ein paar Hits konzentriert "günstig" nachholen wollen aber ansonsten eben nicht zocken. Echte Zocker werden immer irgendwie ihre Leistung lokal vorhalten. 
Das ist so ähnlich wie mit PC vs. Tablet. Tablet reicht dem 08/15 einmal am Tag Twitter / Facebook Schauer Massenmarkt, der in den 90ern und frühen 2000ern den PC auch nur hatte, weil es keine Alternativen gab, wer aber auch mal was praktisch arbeiten will, der wird einfach aus ergonomischen Gründen immer einen richtigen PC vorhalten.


----------



## shaboo (2. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja sicher, ich schaffe es ja nich mal meine ganzen Audio CDs zu rippen (von den alten Schallplatten mal ganz abgesehen).
> Und da soll ich mir einen Stapel (externe) Festplatten kaufen und da meine 2000 irgendwas PC Spiele CDs und DVDs händisch raufkopieren und verwalten / pflegen? Da bin ich bis zur Rente mit beschäftigt. Ich habe aber anderes zu tun, etwa zocken.


Du SOLLST oder MUSST natürlich gar nichts 

Da ich all meine Audio-CDs rippe (von denen ich auch ein paar tausend habe), ist es halt nicht so fernliegend, in ähnlicher Weise auch alte (prä-Steam) Spiele-CDs und DVDs zu rippen. Wenn man sich vielleicht irgendwann doch mal von bergeweise Musik-CDs und PC-Spielen trennen möchte, weil die nun mal ab einem bestimmten Punkt unheimlich viel Platz wegnehmen, ist es schön, sie in dieser Form weiterhin verfügbar zu haben, insbesondere wenn sie auf GOG, Steam und Co. nicht zu bekommen sind. Allerdings sind das bei mir auch nur vielleicht 100 oder 200, nicht 2000 Spiele.

Einen Stapel Festplatten benötigt man dafür nicht, da sich der Platzbedarf von Spielen bis ca. 2005 doch sehr in Grenzen hält und externe 2 oder 4 TB-Platten mittlerweile die Norm sind.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe die Spiele in DVD Hüllen zum Großteil in zwei Umzugskartons bei mir im Keller, die neueren und "wichtigen" in einem Schrank in der Wohnung, die älteren in den Pappschachteln sind in ein Dutzend gelber Säcke eingetütet und liegen aus Platzgründen auch bei meinen Eltern im Keller. 
Das Problem ist ja nicht nur das Kopieren auf Festplatte sondern man müsste ja für praktisch alle auch noch Cracks laden und dazu packen. 
Tatsache sind da ja auch sogar noch Disketten-Spiele mit bei und ein Floppy-Laufwerk habe ich auch seit weit über zehn Jahren nicht mehr im Rechner (allerdings noch einzelne alte mit allen möglichen anderen alten PC Teilen). 

Bei den Musik-CDs habe ich irgendwann mal angefangen die zu rippen aber es irgendwann aufgegeben. Die neuen rippe ich natürlich auch immer sofort, wenn ich mal eine kaufe oder bei einem Spiel ein OST beiliegt. 
Davon ab kann ich auch da die CDs noch so hören, ich habe im Wohnzimmer eine gute alte Stereoanlage, die mal echt teuer war. 

Ich sehe das so, wenn ich irgendwas davon brauche, weil ich altes Spiel X tatsächlich noch mal zocken will, dann krame ich die Kartons durch und lege dann einfach die CD ein. Die meisten Spiele sind sicher interessant in der Sammlung zu haben aber bei dem Berg an tollen neuen Games würde ich eh nie dazu kommen, die irgendwann noch mal zu spielen. Von daher steht der Aufwand in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen, die alle auf HDD zu archivieren. 

Der Punkt ist, so ein DVD Laufwerk kostet 20 Euro und überlebt auch problemlos inzwischen mehrere Rechner-Generationen. Warum also nicht im Rechner haben, stört ja nicht, wenn es nicht genutzt wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also ich hab hier noch nie einen Satz gelesen wie _"Holt euch das Spiel, denn es hat eine Verpackung!!!111elf"_



So direkt nicht, wenn aber ein Spiel eine schöne Verpackung samt extras oder eine schöne CE hat, dann wird das schon hier im Forum erwähnt


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Nun ja, das sagt auch niemand so direkt. Wie ich sagte Psycho Werbung, das heißt es ist versteckt in der Werbe Botschaft. Niemand würde das so rausposaunen wie du es da bringst, das wäre zu offensichtlich.
> Aber wenn du das noch nicht begriffen hast, ok, dann gehörst du wohl zu den Lemmingen die eben genau auf solche Werbung reinfallen und auch greifbar sind. Darauf beruht doch das ganze System.


Dann sag doch mal bitte eine typische _"Psycho Werbungs"_ Formulierung, denn momentan wüßte ich nicht, wie man das großartig anders formulieren könnte.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> So direkt nicht, wenn aber ein Spiel eine schöne Verpackung samt extras oder eine schöne CE hat, dann wird das schon hier im Forum erwähnt


Das ist dann aber was anderes als _"Psycho Werbung."_, _"eine riesen Große Verarsche"_ und _"auch die Magazine, auch hier PCG spielen fröhlich mit" _paßt bei einem *Forenbeitrag *nicht wirklich.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2017)

Naja Unbedarfte (Leute die nicht so in der Materie drin stecken wie wir; z.B. Eltern oder Großeltern die im Mediamarkt und Co. nach einem Geschenk suchen) und dabei im Laden eine Box von einem Spiel in die Hand nehmen erwarten schon, daß sich in der entsprechenden Verpackung ein entsprechender Datenträger befindet. Die kennen sich mit den Feinheiten der Materie in der Regel ja nicht aus.

Imho müßte auf der Verpackung sehr deutlich gekennzeichnet werden, daß sich in der Box kein Datenträger sondern nur ein Code befindet oder wenn doch ein Datenträger beiliegt, aber ohne Spiel darauf wie bei MGS 5 z.B.) muß darauf stehen "Datenträger enthält nur den Steamclient" oder passend umformuliert halt für Origin/Uplay und Co. Meine Meinung. Klar formuliert und ohne Fallstricke.

So ähnlich wie Vorverkaufsboxen für manche Triple A-Titel wo oben auf der Box eindeutig gekennzeichnet ist, daß es sich hier nur um eine Vorverkaufsbox mit exklusivem Bonusinhalt handelt.

"Onlinebindung erforderlich" steht ja seit einigen Jahren auch auf den Spieleverpackungen darauf (wenn es manchmal für meinen Geschmack auch deutlicher gekennzeichnet sein sollte) und auch, daß in einigen Geschäften/Ketten die Angestellten so doof/oder berechnend ?) sind und solche für Käufer wichtigen Infos wie z.B. die Info mit der erforderlichen Onlinebindung mit ihren Preisschildern gezielt oder ohne nachzudenken einfach überkleben. Und das Preisschild einfach entfernen kann man ja auch nicht.


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja Unbedarfte [etc]


Stimmt ja alles, aber es ging mir um die Behauptung: _"auch die Magazine, auch hier PCG spielen fröhlich mit" _- wie sieht das denn aus?


----------



## NOT-Meludan (3. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das hatte ich jetzt nicht im Fokus. Stimmt. Auch wenn ich das ganze trotzdem für relativ sinnfrei halte wenn in der Box nur der Code steckt. Da kann man ja gleich eine Guthabenkarte für Steam oder Amazon verschenken (z.B.). Jetzt müßte nur noch EA und Ubisoft für ihre Clients (gedruckte) Guthabenkarten im MM und Co. anbieten. Das ist imho noch eine Marktlücke.



Ähm, Guthaben für EAs Origin gibt es zu kaufen im Laden. Waren  zuletzt drei Kategorien. 15, 30 und 60€ (habe ich gerade so im Kopf, nagel mich nicht noch auf andere Beträge fest).
Ubisoft bietet das bisher noch nicht an, aber die Möglichkeit per Paysafecard das alles zu bezahlen. Guthaben auf Uplay gibt es bisher nicht, was dort dann festhängt.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2017)

Origincards habe ich bislang wirklich noch nicht gesehen. Ist mir neu. Thx für die Info.


----------



## xdave78 (4. Dezember 2017)

Sich Spiele (sichtbar) in irgend ein Regal zu stellen ist doch toll.




Und dann wird man erwachsen....


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2017)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Sich Spiele (sichtbar) in irgend ein Regal zu stellen ist doch toll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... und freut sich trotzdem an der schön aufgestellten CE von Spiel X.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2017)

Eben! Ich hab selbst noch die Verpackungen von C64 Spielen hier  So etwas wirft man nicht weg.

Und was dieses Thema hier betrifft. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass es beides noch lange nebeneinander geben wird, sodass man jedes Mal die Wahlmöglichkeit hat, ob man Spiel XY jetzt als Download oder als Ladenversion kaufen möchte.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Dezember 2017)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Sich Spiele (sichtbar) in irgend ein Regal zu stellen ist doch toll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde das immer noch toll. Und nun?


----------



## xdave78 (4. Dezember 2017)

Nicht wirklich...naja ich war noch nie jemand der sich viel aus Verpackungsmüll gemacht hat tbh. 
Ich fänd es ehrlich gesagt mindestens genauso peinlich wie LKWs oder Matchbox in nem Setzkasten, ne Eisenbahnplatte oder eine Puppensammlung im Wohnzimmer zu haben. Wenn Euch also diese Stimme im Hinterkopf warnt ein Mädchen in Euer Zimmer zu lassen...ist es soweit ;P


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich finde das immer noch toll. Und nun?


Also toller fände ich, wenn es noch Boxen wären mit einem Handbuch drin. So leere DVD-Boxen....


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2017)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich...naja ich war noch nie jemand der sich viel aus Verpackungsmüll gemacht hat tbh.
> Ich fänd es ehrlich gesagt mindestens genauso peinlich wie LKWs oder Matchbox in nem Setzkasten, ne Eisenbahnplatte oder eine Puppensammlung im Wohnzimmer zu haben. Wenn Euch also diese Stimme im Hinterkopf warnt ein Mädchen in Euer Zimmer zu lassen...ist es soweit ;P



Ich sehe das so: Wenn eine Frau das nicht akzeptiert und respektiert, dann ist sie eh nicht die Richtige  Man sollte sich nie für ein Hobby schämen dürfen. Wenn man das muss, dann hat man einfach die falschen Freunde oder Partnerin.

Generell hab ich da übrigens noch nie negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Meisten schauen dann sehr neugierig und manche fragen auch, ob sie das ein oder andere mal ausleihen dürfen. Was bei den neuesten PC Spielen allerdings sehr schwierig ist.
Irgendwelche doofen Sprüche oder gar negatives ist da noch nie gefallen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2017)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich...naja ich war noch nie jemand der sich viel aus Verpackungsmüll gemacht hat tbh.
> Ich fänd es ehrlich gesagt mindestens genauso peinlich wie LKWs oder Matchbox in nem Setzkasten, ne Eisenbahnplatte oder eine Puppensammlung im Wohnzimmer zu haben. Wenn Euch also diese Stimme im Hinterkopf warnt ein Mädchen in Euer Zimmer zu lassen...ist es soweit ;P


Sich ein Hobby verbieten lassen wäre für mich echt das Letzte. Das hat nix mit Peinlichkeit, sondern schlicht Leidenschaft zu tun. Neben Spielen, Filmen und Büchern sammle ich z.B.auch "Star Trek"-Raumschiffmodelle, und da sagt meine bessere Hälfte auch nix dagegen, solange alles an einem Platz - sprich im Arbeits-/Spielezimmer - bleibt.

Ich finde ein wenig Durchsetzungsvermögen sollte man(n) noch haben dürfen und von der Gegenseite ein wenig Verständnis/Akzeptanz erwarten können. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

